# Sticky  Audyssey Lower East Side Media Speaker



## Reviews Bot

*Audyssey Lower East Side Media Speaker*

*Description:*
You'll like the way the Lower East Side Media Speakers look on your desktop, but you will love the way they sound. With Audyssey Smart Speaker technology, the Lower East Side Media Speakers let you hear every musical detail: deep bass, warm mids and clear highs. Turn it up and you'll be blown away by the distortion-free, powerful and precise sound. That's the flawless audio quality that you've come to expect from Audyssey.

*Details:*

DetailValue*Binding*Electronics*Brand*Audyssey Speakers*EAN*0853041002058*Feature*As the first speaker of its kind with both 3.5 mm line and digital optical audio inputs..
The Lower East Side Media Speakers connects to all your electronics.
Use them with just about any playback device: computers, Apple TV, Blu-ray players, iPhone models or MP3 player.
Wherever you want your movies and music to sound better, just add the Lower East Side Speakers.
Small speakers that can't produce bass, speaker cabinets that make noise, distortion,
Or even poor sound quality at low volumes are all problems that are solved by Audyssey Smart Speaker technology.
The Lower East Side Media Speakers use Audyssey Smart Speaker digital technology to provide flawless sound for your computer and media center.*Item Height*6.88 inches*Item Length*10.98 inches*Item Width*17.55 inches*Label*Audyssey*Manufacturer*Audyssey*MPN*AUD020003000102*NumberOfItems*2*Package Height*6.38 inches*Package Length*16.46 inches*Package Weight*8.77 pounds*Package Width*11.1 inches*PackageQuantity*1*PartNumber*AUD020003000102*ProductGroup*Speakers*ProductTypeName*SPEAKERS*Publisher*Audyssey*SKU*524148468*Studio*Audyssey*Title*Audyssey Lower East Side Media Speaker*UPC*853041002058*UPCList - UPCListElement*853041002058*Item Weight*6.7 pounds*CatalogNumberList - CatalogNumberListElement*0853041002058
LESMS
8085996*Model*AUD020003000102


----------

